# Lesco controller and hopper cover



## MalibuFord (Nov 10, 2017)

Used Lesco hopper cover for 250lb tailgate spreader $50 and I have 3.
Used controller for same unit $50.
Indianapolis area


----------



## finallygot1 (Mar 9, 2009)

MalibuFord said:


> Used Lesco hopper cover for 250lb tailgate spreader $50 and I have 3.
> Used controller for same unit $50.
> Indianapolis area
> 
> ...


----------



## finallygot1 (Mar 9, 2009)

Do you still have controller for sale?


----------



## MalibuFord (Nov 10, 2017)

Yes it is


----------



## finallygot1 (Mar 9, 2009)

Just sent you a message


----------

